# Deputies Say 30 Pounds of Marijuana Seized



## annscrib (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.wmbb.com/gulfcoastwest/mbb/news.apx.-content-articles-MBB-2008-02-11-0006.html


_The following was released Monday by the Bay County Sheriff's Office:_

Bay County Sheriffs Office
3421 N. Hwy 77 - Panama City, Florida (850) 747-4700 
- PRESS RELEASE- 
January 11, 2008 Ruth Sasser, PAS
For Immediate Release 747-4700, ext. 2117
Texas Trio Busted Transporting Drugs to Panama City
On Friday February 8, 2008, Special Investigators from the Bay County Sheriffs Office, FDLE, and the State Attorneys Office arrested three people from the Alamo, Texas area on charges of Transporting a controlled substance across state lines and Trafficking in marijuana, more than 25 pounds. 
The arrests stem from an investigation that started back in August 2007. The Texas trio are said to have brought more than 100 pounds of marijuana in from Texas over the past year for sale here in Bay County.
Investigators were told by a confidential informant that a woman known only as
"Big Momma " would be arriving on Friday evening with a shipment of marijuana from Texas. Investigators staked out the undisclosed location on Panama City Beach awaiting her arrival. The arrest took place after the transfer of the money and the 30 pounds of marijuana was complete. The street value of this quantity is approximately $30 - 35,000. 
The people arrested were: Carl Jason Engert (DOB 08/24/1974) W/M, Christopher Carl Asmus (DOB 02/18/1975) W/M, and Susan Rose Reed, a.k.a. "Big Momma" (DOB 06/06/1943) W/F A high bond was requested due to the close proximity their residences are to the Mexican border. They are presently being held on $150,000 bond. 
Prepared By: SGT. M. Tochterman
Information By: CAPT. R. Ramie


----------

